# Has Chevy did away with the 8.1 L in the HD'S



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Was by a Chevy Dealer picking up some parts for my truck. Picked up a book on the 2008 HD's After paging though the book I did not see an option for the 8.1 L. Went to Chevy's web site and there was no 8.1 L option there. Has Chevy done away with the 8.1 L in the HD's ?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think they stopped making them a couple of years ago. I did hear though that they may be comming back with the motor in the light duty trucks but it could be all talk. I think it is still available in the medium duty trucks.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The '07 Classic body was the last year for the 8.1 in the light duty trucks.....


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

B&B -Do you know why Chevy stop putting the 8.1 L in the HD's? I really like the 8.1 with the Allison tranny. I guess I will have to take care of my old girl, she getting close to her 100,000 mile birthday.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

The 6.o got an increase in HP for the '07 nbs trucks. This put it pretty close to the 8.1L. they will also probably offer the 6.2L small block (right now available in Caddy Suv's and GMC Denali's) to fill the gap. And they can use the 6L80E tranny instead of the Ally which is needed for the 8.1L.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

The 8.1 wasn't a big seller either. The guys that have them though wouldn't trade them for the world.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

William B.;406575 said:


> The guys that have them though wouldn't trade them for the world.


That's for sure William...


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

bike5200;406521 said:


> B&B -Do you know why Chevy stop putting the 8.1 L in the HD's? I really like the 8.1 with the Allison tranny.


It was mainly due to stricter emission reasons. GM felt it would be easier and cheaper to continue to upgrade the LS1 series engines to produce more power and they were easier to do that with and keep them emissions compliant verses making the 8.1 meet the ever increasing emissions requirements. They were a great motor while they were in production in the light duty trucks though as guys here mentioned.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

I had an 8.1L with a 4L80E tranny in my Avalanche... It was a powerhouse and I loved it. If I had to have a gas engine in a work truck and the mileage did not matter, The 8.1 would be it!! 
The gas mileage drained my pockets of all extra funds...LOL. I now have a 12 valve CTD and could not be happier!


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

William B.;406575 said:


> The guys that have them though wouldn't trade them for the world.


It's a GREAT engine! I took mine for granted until i started working my 5.4 Ford too.....


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

i have one in my 02 silver. was wondering how do they do with plowing? are they a good motor to be plowing with? i pull my bobcat 773 with this truck and i imagine the truck could prob pull it right off the trailer lol


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

do the allison transmissions hold up good with the 8.1 ?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

kandklandscape0;409482 said:


> i have one in my 02 silver. was wondering how do they do with plowing? are they a good motor to be plowing with? i pull my bobcat 773 with this truck and i imagine the truck could prob pull it right off the trailer lol


They work great for plowing!....other than the gas mileage of course.... Lot's of low end torque and with the low first gear in the Allison, they'll push a mountain of snow.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

kandklandscape0;409483 said:


> do the allison transmissions hold up good with the 8.1 ?


Absolutly! The Allisons will take much more punishment than any 4L60E or 80E that GM's used for years. Keep the temp under control and they'll take most anything you can throw at them. Their's a local guy around here with an '04 with an 8.1/Allison with a supercharger and a lot of custom tuning. He runs the truck at the local drag strip almost every weekend in the summer and plows with it all winter. When he race's it, he launches it in 4WD every time. Truck had about 80,000 miles on it the last time I looked and it still has the original untouched Allison in it going strong.:salute:


----------

